# New Atomizers For Lp Reos



## Andre (31/5/14)

See message below from the modmaster. These atomizers will be for LP (low profile) Reos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/14)

I saw that last night... good things!


----------



## johan (31/5/14)

It would be interesting to see which ones he selected / chosen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

